# Getting a job on a bridging visa?



## DaveTheGoldfish (Oct 29, 2014)

My partner and I will be applying for an onshore Partner Visa soon and I was wondering how difficult it is to get a job while on a bridging visa? Will employers hesitate to hire her?

She won't be looking for a full-on career. The plan is for her to get a job in retail or at a cafe. Does that make her chances more hopeful?

I am capable of supporting her financially, but I am still anxious about the possibility that people might not want to hire her because of her visa (and she's well aware of this anxiety).

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Salmiakki (Jan 8, 2015)

You can find work in retail and cafes even on a bridging visa 

I had a hard time finding office work while on BVA. Companies seam to think there is a compliance issue when you don't have a proper visa. Many banks wont employ you if you're not a permanent resident.


----------



## Salmiakki (Jan 8, 2015)

It also helped when I explained the visa and it's entitlements. Very often employers have never heard of a bridging visa or are unsure what it lets you do.


----------



## angelicabcc (Apr 15, 2014)

She's fully entitled to work and potential employers can check that on vevo, she should find it relatively easy to find casual work with employers, I'd suggest applying for jobs in person where possible so she can explain the visa to them though. I've been working full time hours as a casual employee for the same employer for the last 7 months while on my bridging visa  they hadn't heard of it before but now say they'd be happy to hire someone else on the same visa.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

I can only speak for myself, I have been unable to find a job on a bridging visa (I am on a partner visa now).
One potential employer told me that the reason they won't employ me is because of my visa situation (they like me in the interview etc.). This was for a specialised full time job though.
I'm also having trouble finding casual work to be honest, but maybe that's just me or the area, I don't know.


----------



## angelicabcc (Apr 15, 2014)

I know it's different for everyone, I have an American friend also on a BVA and she works full time as well. We both had visas with work rights before applying for the 820, but I don't think that really makes a difference, unless having Australian employers on your résumé helps... I guess it all comes down to the individual employer, maybe we just got lucky. Just wanted to let the OP know that it is possible


----------



## LouElla (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmm, I'm about to start my Bridging Visa later this month and will be looking for work (I'm in Melbournes S.E Suburbs). I'll be looking at retail/hospitality, hopefully full time, so I'll get back when and let you know how it goes!!

I do know I haven't been able to apply for many jobs yet because my current visa doesn't have any work rights, and when you apply for some jobs they ask you if you have work rights and then want your passport number. Which means I'm sat waiting until my visa switches on the 20th before I can even start applying which is rather annoying!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I heard that retail and hospitality is easier to get jobs. The ones I know working in those fields don't have permanent full time though, they have casual.

Some places will conduct a work rights check just before they offer you the job. But it all depends on the organisation.


----------



## waiting_is_happiness (Oct 3, 2013)

Depends on what you are looking for. Office job or banking job I don't know but casual jobs are easy to find, and Australian employers well aware of such bridging visa.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

My partner had a horrible time finding a job on a BVA.

Employers were concerned that if he suddenly got a response on his partner visa and it was declined he would resign and go back to the UK.

We explained the entire process until we were blue in the face and it made no difference lol


----------

